# Build Me a Practice Schedule



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys I've taken a long break from archery for the last few months. I shot a bit but not much at all. 

My Contender Elite is finally in, I'm just waiting for some dots for my scope. I want to get ready for Vegas.

Equipment:
Hoyt Contender Elite Cam + 1/2, #55, 26.5"
Easton ACC
Axcel 4500 with Pro series Specialty scope (4x lens)
Trophy Taker spring steel
Easton X10 stabilizer and sidebar
Carter Fits Me Too+ (thumb trigger)
I think that's about it.

A little about me.
I've shot for I think 3 1/2 years minus the last few months. Mostly 3D but I want to focus on paper now. I can develop target panic so I want to avoid that. 

I have time for 3 days a week of archery. One day at an indoor range(20 yards). Any other days in my outdoor range (80+ yards).

So what should I work on and what should I avoid? How many arrows? What target face? I think you get my drift just general stuff to get me back into good shooting habits. Thanks guys!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd do blindbale for a week or two. No sight or anything just your bow, an arrow, and a release. After that practice at shooting at a pie plate size target for about a week or until your super confident about hitting it from 20 yds and having all arrows touch(6 arrows). Then just shoot at regular size circles about 4 in. from 10 yds. Move back and shoot from 20 yds. And then practice some spot shooting. I nkow it sounds very elementary but that is what I did to get good at spot shooting. PM with any more questions.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

one day blank bailing point blank to work on form.

One day working on grouping and getting rid of those "flyers"- I'd do this on a single spot

Then your last day putting it together, If your gonna shoot vegas why not shot the rainbow pyramid? I'd also play around with the vertical ones too


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks sounds good and easy to follow.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

One day of blank bailing won't really help IMO.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jared,

for the first week or so, blank bale about 100 shots a night to get used to the new bow and solidify the release. 

next blank bale 3 nights a week about 25-50 shots with two 5-spot rounds a week. do this for 2-3 weeks until you are used to the bow.

next shoot blank bale 3 nights a week and go to 4 vegas rounds a week.

if you develop tp at all during this time, shoot more blank bale and concentrate on form. 

You may want to look for a bt release


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Jacob, isn't the Carter Fits Me Too+ considered a BT release? I would call thumb trigger releases BT releases, but thats just me. 

But here is my idea:
i shoot 4 nights a week blank bailing with about 30 shots a night, then one night shooting at a five spot target at 10 yards, about 45 arrows.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> isn't the Carter Fits Me Too+ considered a BT release? I would call thumb trigger releases BT releases, but thats just me.


 The fits me too+ would not be considered a BT because it is a thumb triger. I wouldn't consider a thumb release a BT because of the fact you can still punch the crud out of it all you want and it's just going to let you. BT releases like the Evolution or even a hinge don't allow you to punch (as easily, I can't say they don't let you because I've found ways to punch my Evo. believe me) but they are a lot harder to cheat and you are actually using back muscles to execute the shot instead of using thumb muscles lol and they force you to shoot the right way,,, most of the time lol.

Jacob, you don't reallly even need to blank bale that much unless you have bad habits you need to get out of like TP. just shoot a couple nights at either a 5-spot or a vegas and see if you need to really work on anything. and have somebody watch you while you are shooting also because sometimes you can't feel something you are doing but somebody else will be able to spot it. If you don't have any bad habits or anything that you need to get out of, you can just as easily shoot at a target while working on form and aim. if you are getting ready for vegas I would shoot 2 vegas games a day if you can lol (I know it's hard to shoot that much when you haven't shot really at all in the past couple months speaking from experience) but that way you will get used to the vegas target and you will build up muscle or whatever so that you will be able to get through the whole day at vegas with out getting tired and shakey and everything. right now I am TRYING to shoot a 5-spot game and a vegas game everyday because I am going to nationals and Vegas and a bunch of other tournies this year. so yea I don't know if I was very clear or anything but yea... just my point of view. Hope everything works out for you and see ya at vegas!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can punchout two vegas game without trouble.. when season gets going i shoot two 5-spot rounds a session with practice (last year was doing this with a 70lb bow 3 times a week).... 

he just got the bow and long limb hoyts are a diff animal that takes some getting used to


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Day 1: 30+ min of blank bailing. After that focus on form at close range (10-20 yards max). Try shooting a single spot and focus on good shots and not so much on where the arrows go.

Day 2: This is the day to work on concentrating on the center, holding steady and shooting good groups. Start with 5 or so rounds on blank bailing to warm up. Back up to 80 yards with a 80cm or 122cm fita face. Spend 40+ min here working on 6 arrow groups. The distance will keep you thinking about form and it will also help to keep you focused on the center and holding steady in the 10 ring. After this, move up to 30 or 40 yards and put up a 5 spot or vegas face (if you use a vegas face put up 2 so you shoot 5-6 arrow rounds to keep stamina up). This will help more with concentration and holding well.

Day 3: Warm up with 5 rounds of blank bailing. Then shoot 2 scoring rounds of vegas. It might help on the long run to shoot the two sumultaneously so you build up your stamina. Then as the tourney gets close, start shooting one score and then the other one after so you really focus on your target and making a good shot in the 10 ring.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i dont shoot much paper but i put a dot on my target and shoot it from 50 yards 95% of the time and it makes the shorter shots so much easier for me


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

N7709K said:


> I can punchout two vegas game without trouble.. when season gets going i shoot two 5-spot rounds a session with practice (last year was doing this with a 70lb bow 3 times a week)....
> 
> he just got the bow and long limb hoyts are a diff animal that takes some getting used to


Yea I don't have a problem shooting 2 5-pot games either but I'm saying if you are just getting back into it then the muscles and everything aren't going to agree with shooting 2 full games right away. ya gotta work into it you can't just not shoot like all summer and then go and pump out 2 games but yea...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been shooting regularily since september so I'm into the swing of things.

What division are you shooting in vegas?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been shooting regularily since september so I'm into the swing of things.

What division are you shooting in vegas?


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

yea same here.
I shoot in the Youth Female Freestyle


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

To me if you are shooting spots shoot 5 arrows at a time of course, if you are worried about target panic then start out by just blank bale shooting from about 5 yards away from your target, only focusing on pulling through the shot, and do this for as much as you can. If you don't need to do that I would shoot as much as you are fine with but once you start to get tired I would stop and go back to it the next day or skip a day. The reason I wouldn't keep on shooting if tired is because you might throw shots a tad and if I did I would be very aggrivated with myself. And if you stick with that I would consider blank bale shooting at least every other week just 1 or 2 days in a 2 week period or a 1 week period because what happens wioth me is after a while of not blank bale shooting I tend to not keep with pulling through the shots or something in that means. But don't shoot TOO much, because for me, if I shoot more than 1 time a day I might start to form bad shooting habits or something which I don't even want to be near.
Hope this helps.


----------

